# Low anchor point?



## Tejas (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey!
After having a round of target shooting with my very old peach wood natural slingshot, I realized that my accuracy in shooting targets that aren't as close to the ground, is lacking. I can shoot lower targets just fine. Could this be somehow due to my low anchorpoint that is in line with the bottom of my neck? (I'm not too concerned because most of the stuff I plan on shooting is close to the ground anyway!)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly your anchor point will affect the path of your ammo. You just need to practice shooting targets at various elevations. You can either adjust your anchor point or adjust your aiming point to compensate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

